# How long does it take for malawi cichlid eggs to hatch?



## Ridwaan (Jul 27, 2009)

one of my yellow malawi cichlids have eggs in her mouth, i wanted to know how long does it take for malawi cichlid eggs to hatch.


----------



## Cleopatra the Royal (Nov 29, 2008)

what's the name of it?

can't be sure by 'yellow malawi cichlid'?

malawi as in malawi mbuna or as in tanganika/victoria?


my best guess from the info given would be around 3 weeks.

might get it more accurate with better details.


Hope this helps.

Harry

EDIT: Sorry, 3 weeks till fry being released.


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

id assume Labidochromis Caeruleus, the eggs are only eggs for about 4 or 5 days, but she can hold onto the babies for weeks after that, only letting them go when she finds somewhere suitable and feels they are big enough to go there....


----------



## Ridwaan (Jul 27, 2009)

*yellow lab/electric yellow eggs*

thanks for both your advice


----------

